# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Huawei لديها خطة بديلة في حالة إذا منعتها شركة جوجل من إستخدام نظام الأندرويد

## mohamed73

غالبية الهواتف الذكية المتاحة في السوق اليوم تعمل بنظام الأندرويد من  شركة جوجل. حتى الأجهزة الموجودة في الصين والتي لا تتوفر فيها خدمات جوجل،  فهي تعمل بنظام الأندرويد التابع لعملاقة البحث الأمريكية. نحن على يقين  من أن الكثير من الشركات تفضل إستخدام أنظمة التشغيل الخاصة بها لأن ذلك  يعني مزيدًا من التحكم في ما يمكن القيام به، ولكننا نتخيل بأن قد يكون من  الصعب كسر هيمنة جوجل. ومع ذلك، يبدو أن شركة Huawei مستعدة لأي شيء قد يحدث في المستقبل. تحدث  الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Huawei، السيد Richard Yu مع الصحيفة الألمانية  Welt عن هذا الأمر، وأكد أن الشركة قامت بالفعل بتطوير نظام تشغيل خاص بها  إستعدادًا لليوم الذي لن يكون فيه نظام الأندرويد متاحًا لها. ووفقا للسيد Richard Yu، فقد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]بالقول  : ” لقد أعددنا نظام التشغيل الخاص بنا. إذا حدث أنه لم يعد بإمكاننا  إستخدام هذه الأنظمة، فسنكون مستعدين لذلك. هذه هي الخطة ( ب ) الخاصة بنا.  ولكننا بطبيعة الحال نفضل العمل بإستخدام أنظمة التشغيل التابعة لكل من  جوجل ومايكروسوفت “. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن Huawei ليست أول شركة تقوم  بتطوير نظام التشغيل الخاص بها كبديل لنظام الأندرويد. حاولت سامسونج في الماضي إستخدام نظام TizenOS، على الرغم من أنه من  الأسلم أن نقول بأنه لم ينجح في إثارة إعجاب المستهلكين. وفيما يتعلق  بالسبب الذي قد يجعل شركة Huawei تشعر بالقلق إزاء إمكانية أن لا يكون نظام  الأندرويد متوفرًا لها في المستقبل، فهو تعرض الشركة للكثير من الضغوطات  من مختلف الحكومات في جميع أنحاء العالم فيما يتعلق بالتكنولوجيا الخاصة  بها. لقد رأت أيضًا صفقاتها مع العديد من شركات الإتصالات ومتاجر التجزئة  وهي تنهار.هناك أيضًا مخاوف من أن شركة جوجل قد تقرر يوما ما أنه من الأفضل  بالنسبة لها الإحتفاظ بنظام الأندرويد لنفسها بدلاً من جعله مفتوح المصدر.  وبالطبع، يبقى أن نرى ما إذا كان سيأتي هذا اليوم أم لا، ولكن في هذه  الأثناء يبدو أن شركة Huawei مستعدة لذلك.

----------

